# Chicago!



## Camarie (May 28, 2009)

Hey anyone live in Chicago or close by?


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to...now I'm stuck in Indianapolis  Still visit alot though! Can't stay away for too long or I'll go nuts.


----------



## gbread (Aug 9, 2009)

I do ! what do ya need ?


----------



## Bunnydrool1324 (Aug 24, 2009)

I sure do! Live here, and Boulder Junction, Wisconsin.


----------



## john01374 (Oct 5, 2009)

Des plaines IL.


----------



## xaanterra (Oct 13, 2009)

Wheaton, IL here!


----------



## macros (Apr 9, 2010)

I will be living in Crystal Lake in the near future


----------



## polishgurl47 (Apr 12, 2010)

border of Wisconsin/ illinois


----------



## Degu (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in the south suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 11, 2011)

An urgent transport is needed:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63063&forum_id=7


----------



## TAKnight (Jun 28, 2011)

DeKalb but work in Naperville 

I am about 40 miles West of Chicago 



T.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Oct 1, 2011)

Hulloo. Western suburbs for me. Corn country!


----------



## ahall83 (Oct 1, 2011)

south of chicago here!


----------



## hellochicago (Oct 8, 2011)

Chicago/Lockport, Illinois!

Recently moved to St. Petersburg, Fl. But I visit often. Homesick as hell!


----------



## ahall83 (Oct 8, 2011)

i used to live in lockport. my mom still works there


----------



## HEM (Apr 25, 2012)

Chicago here, Lincoln Square to be exact


----------



## bipolarbunny (Jul 19, 2012)

Lake County


----------



## earsnted (Nov 28, 2012)

Montgomery, IL
inbetween aurora, and oswego


----------



## gigi777 (Dec 26, 2013)

Northwest subs !


----------



## gigi777 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just realized the post was super old but o well


----------



## bittybunny_harper (Jun 28, 2014)

I live three hours south!!!!!


----------



## Diana (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, not literally _in_ *Chicago*, but so close to the city limit, I can see the skyline from my 3rd floor apartment on very clear days. After all, I'm in...

*Skokie!*

I know this thread is REALLY old.
I don't really care though- might as well respond anyway, non?

: )


----------

